# Have boat/need knowledgable crew



## smithder (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a 22' dual console with 105 gallon tank. I'm open to bay fishing as well as offshore. My boat is well maintained and runs well. 

Looking for guys that want to catch fish and can help me learn where to go and what to use. Let's figue out what we can bring in using my boat. 

Would like to see if we can get some snapper this weekend. Would be great if you know some folks we could buddy boat with. 

I'm 38 and live in Pearland. Usually go from the dike for bay/jettie fishing or Freeport for offshore. 

PM me


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

Sent PM


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*fishin*



smithder said:


> I have a 22' dual console with 105 gallon tank. I'm open to bay fishing as well as offshore. My boat is well maintained and runs well.
> 
> Looking for guys that want to catch fish and can help me learn where to go and what to use. Let's figue out what we can bring in using my boat.
> 
> ...


PM sent
Allan
Seekfishing.com


----------

